# Next meeting: May, Target: El Chico, Hidalgo



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi everyone, we started arranging the meeting in another post, lets have a special one for this!!!!!!!!!

Ritopc sugested we could rent a van to go to El Chico, Hidalgo. It's one of the nicest places I've ridden, I think it's something we should do.

We're thinking it will cost us about 140-160 pesos each if we get around 10 bikers to go, and take 2 cars.

Here are some of the dates.
May 13 - 14 or May 20 - 21 

I think it's easier to do it on a sunday...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

OK. I've made this sticky.

Let's do it people.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm in either 13 - 14 or 20 - 21, I'll be having a 'recon' tour on May 6th, hope I still can remember the trails by the gathering time.. =)


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'm in either 13 - 14 or 20 - 21, I'll be having a 'recon' tour on May 6th, hope I still can remember the trails by the gathering time.. =)


Let's try in for sunday 21. What does everybody think?

I know how to get to a 9km singletrail down the mountain, we arrive at the town, have something to eat, some pics, and head back through fireroad back to the top and make a stop at 'Peña del Cuervo', and back to the top..... it's pretty nice...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'm in either 13 - 14 or 20 - 21, I'll be having a 'recon' tour on May 6th, hope I still can remember the trails by the gathering time.. =)


I have no inconvenience with any of the dates. Let´s see other people´s availability to narrow down the dates ( so far, Tiger and Warp prefer to do it on sunday).

The recon would be great!!, I know a couple of trails by now, the more options the better.

Ohh, I can probably convince two more friends to join us.

let´s keep it rolling!!!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I have no inconvenience with any of the dates. Let´s see other people´s availability to narrow down the dates ( so far, Tiger and Warp prefer to do it on sunday).
> 
> The recon would be great!!, I know a couple of trails by now, the more options the better.
> 
> ...


For me it's also easier on sundays.......


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> For me it's also easier on sundays.......


Something to think about for the price.... the vans are 690 per day, but I'm thinking that we would need to rent it for two days, unless we could pick it up at 6 or 7 am.....

Edit added:
Here is the link that Rito found.....
http://www.casanovarent.com.mx/renta/autos-chevrolet-expresscargovan.html

I'm thinking that it might be best if we do it on the 21st, since the 14th is right after mother's day, and some of us might have some engangements for lunch or something......


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Let's try in for sunday 21. What does everybody think?
> 
> I know how to get to a 9km singletrail down the mountain, we arrive at the town, have something to eat, some pics, and head back through fireroad back to the top and make a stop at 'Peña del Cuervo', and back to the top..... it's pretty nice...


ohh, that is the trail I saw last sunday, it comes down from Peña del Cuervo to Dos Cabañas (or something like that) camp site. it is sweeet!!!.

As far as the date, it would be nice to define it today. But, why don´t we wait until friday (or mid next week) to define it so everybody can check availability (sometimes one forget about granma´s birthday or the theatre show long promised to wife/GF, etc, etc).

I´m still up for any date


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> ohh, that is the trail I saw last sunday, it comes down from Peña del Cuervo to Dos Cabañas (or something like that) camp site. it is sweeet!!!.
> 
> As far as the date, it would be nice to define it today. But, why don´t we wait until friday (or mid next week) to define it so everybody can check availability (sometimes one forget about granma´s birthday or the theatre show long promised to wife/GF, etc, etc).
> 
> I´m still up for any date


I think that the trail I know comes up form further up  At one point, we get to that section of fireroad, climb about 500 km and head back down singletracks 

We leave the car at the first 'park' at the left, it has a small lake or laguna, we cross the road, and start some fireroad. After 1 Km or so, we start a very nice singletrail.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

May 21st sounds like fine to me.

Just for the record, I prefer sundays because:

1.- There are less chances for me to have to go to the office (yup, my company really meant FULL time when they made my contract)

2.- I take care of Mini-Warp on saturdays from 13:00 to 21:00 as my wife studies on saturdays.

So far, I'm all in for the 21st of May.

My hands are sweating bullets for this ride already!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I think that the trail I know comes up form further up  At one point, we get to that section of fireroad, climb about 500 km and head back down singletracks
> 
> We leave the car at the first 'park' at the left, it has a small lake or laguna, we cross the road, and start some fireroad. After 1 Km or so, we start a very nice singletrail.


uhmmm, dunno that one. Sounds better and longer than the one I know, though.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> uhmmm, dunno that one. Sounds better and longer than the one I know, though.


Maybe... well, more singletrack.. and more climbing back up!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Why dont we rent a Camión C35
http://www.casanovarent.com.mx/renta/autos-chevrolet-camion.html

Jajaja, I think it's better...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

may 21 sounds dandy to me... but, *whats the deal for us non chilanga banda?* is there any place we can meet? Im thinking I could get there saturday, stay one night and hit the trails on sunday, but I wouldnt know where to go. are you guys planning on getting there the same day? what kind of schedule have u guys planned?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Why dont we rent a Camión C35
> http://www.casanovarent.com.mx/renta/autos-chevrolet-camion.html
> 
> Jajaja, I think it's better...


yeah... you pay for the gas and you ride on it without A/C......

I think that the Express can hold from 10-12 bikes, if we have a few more, we could fit them in the cars...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> may 21 sounds dandy to me... but, *whats the deal for us non chilanga banda?* is there any place we can meet? Im thinking I could get there saturday, stay one night and hit the trails on sunday, but I wouldnt know where to go. are you guys planning on getting there the same day? what kind of schedule have u guys planned?


Hi Trip..... where would you like to meet? When I went, I went with Jorge de Avila @ Bici y Montaña. We met at the Angel de la Independencia at around 6:30 to leave at 7:00, head out and met other riders at the caseta in the Pachuca road. Maybe we could do the same... Or meet at Tiger's place and leave from there.

If you're planning to stay overnight, in which hotel are you planning to stay?


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi Trip..... where would you like to meet? When I went, I went with Jorge de Avila @ Bici y Montaña. We met at the Angel de la Independencia at around 6:30 to leave at 7:00, head out and met other riders at the caseta in the Pachuca road. Maybe we could do the same... Or meet at Tiger's place and leave from there.
> 
> If you're planning to stay overnight, in which hotel are you planning to stay?


I have NO idea, I dont really know hidalgo, I was hoping for a little feedback from u guys, maybe i could leave sunday really early and catch u guys at some point... but as i stated before, I have No idea where. Puebla to Hidalgo, I have to cross Tlaxcala, not head out for DF, so Im really out of clue here


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> I have NO idea, I dont really know hidalgo, I was hoping for a little feedback from u guys, maybe i could leave sunday really early and catch u guys at some point... but as i stated before, I have No idea where. Puebla to Hidalgo, I have to cross Tlaxcala, not head out for DF, so Im really out of clue here


How about staying at the DF? I don't know where, but it would be easier. I don't know Pachuca as to say let's meet at X spot.....


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> How about staying at the DF? I don't know where, but it would be easier. I don't know Pachuca as to say let's meet at X spot.....


well, if i can convince (is that a word in english??) ... ok , if i can talk a friend into going that might be possible. 
how do u get to Hidalgo from DF? do u head out to the autopista queretaro and then go through tula? Id have to go through the details a bit more, talk a friend into it, or see if I can find the trail or gathering point on my own.

is the trail at a pueblo called el chico?, maybe i could spend the night there and meet u guys at, say... zocalo of el chico? (if theres such a thing)... well anyhow Id have to get a friend to go with me. 
btw... flux arrived today at my grandmas house. TURNER gatherning anyone? LOL


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> well, if i can convince (is that a word in english??) ... ok , if i can talk a friend into going that might be possible.
> how do u get to Hidalgo from DF? do u head out to the autopista queretaro and then go through tula? Id have to go through the details a bit more, talk a friend into it, or see if I can find the trail or gathering point on my own.
> 
> is the trail at a pueblo called el chico?, maybe i could spend the night there and meet u guys at, say... zocalo of el chico? (if theres such a thing)... well anyhow Id have to get a friend to go with me.
> btw... flux arrived today at my grandmas house. TURNER gatherning anyone? LOL


What's a Turner? Is it somehting like a alcoholic beverage or somethin? I can't recall, anytime I see their post, it's the only common thing over there... j/k great bike!

I was thinking that if you stayed at DF you could meet us in the city. I don't know where to stay at El Chico, I think there should be some hotels and such. Don't know where to look, let's try searching for it..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Trip,

Pachuca isn´t really that big. I know two ways to get from Pachuca to el Chico. Gimme a chance to look into a map of Pachuca, and i´ll let you know where could we meet there. Then you could decide what works best for you; Pachuca or DF.

I will come back to you at the end of the week.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I really don't know where the riding is going to start but I suppose that it won't be too far from Mineral del Chico (that is the name of the town), I'm sure you can find where to stay as it is a sort of Valle de Bravo, Cuernavaca, etc.. for the people in Pachuca, You can also stay at Real Del Monte wich is a town going from Pachuca to El Chico, both places have interesting things to look for besides of biking and very good places to eat! It might be a worthwhile visit. My Mother is from Pachuca I'll try to find more information...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> I really don't know where the riding is going to start but I suppose that it won't be too far from Mineral del Chico (that is the name of the town), I'm sure you can find where to stay as it is a sort of Valle de Bravo, Cuernavaca, etc.. for the people in Pachuca, You can also stay at Real Del Monte wich is a town going from Pachuca to El Chico, both places have interesting things to look for besides of biking and very good places to eat! It might be a worthwhile visit. My Mother is from Pachuca I'll try to find more information...


I think there's like a VIPS in Pachuca that's on the way to El Chico, but let's see other places.....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

triphop said:


> well, if i can convince (is that a word in english??) ... ok , if i can talk a friend into going that might be possible.
> how do u get to Hidalgo from DF? do u head out to the autopista queretaro and then go through tula? Id have to go through the details a bit more, talk a friend into it, or see if I can find the trail or gathering point on my own.
> 
> is the trail at a pueblo called el chico?, maybe i could spend the night there and meet u guys at, say... zocalo of el chico? (if theres such a thing)... well anyhow Id have to get a friend to go with me.
> btw... flux arrived today at my grandmas house. TURNER gathering anyone? LOL


From DF to Pachuca you have to take Av. Insurgents to the north; it will take you straight to Pachuca.

El Chico is a National Park in the outsides of Pachuca (30 minutes, on the northeastern mountains) there is also a tiny town called Mineral del Chico which is inside the National Park. Accommodations in Mineral del Chico are at about 750 pesos per room per night. I have a Phone number of some of them.

Mineral del Chico is so small than you actually don't need a meeting point. IMHO, however, would be better to meet either in Mexico City or Pachuca, unless you want to do a scouting ride the day before. The place is really nice indeed, but not much to do other than outdoor activities.

Anyways, if you still want to give it a shot, I can give you the phone number of some of the hotels/cabins.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*Preview*

I found this on Bicimapas website

http://www.bicimapas.com.mx/El%20Chico.htm

Looks nice ehh, big mountain style!!!

Does anybody has a GPS? I think we can dowload the trail maps


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, I took a look at some maps and I think it is better if we meet in DF. so, I will need to get my friend in the ride and hook up with u guys somewhere in DF... any meeting point figured out yet?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

triphop said:


> ok, I took a look at some maps and I think it is better if we meet in DF. so, I will need to get my friend in the ride and hook up with u guys somewhere in DF... any meeting point figured out yet?


I'm thinking that meeting at El Angel is a nice place, what does everybody says?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here are some pics from El Chico.... There's so few pics, but I hope they serve.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I'm thinking that meeting at El Angel is a nice place, what does everybody says?


It works for me, actually anything up north from narvarte works for me.

Is there any place to park and do all the bike loading manouvers there, though?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> It works for me, actually anything up north from narvarte works for me.
> 
> Is there any place to park and do all the bike loading manouvers there, though?


If it's just a matter of picking up guys and put all the bikes in the van, no problem, but if we're planning to leave some cars behind, maybe you have a very good point.

I'm thinking that one option is to leave some cars in a parking lot. Most of them will come expensive with the parking fees (we might be like 10 -12 hours away), but some have flat rates. Santa Fe has a flat rate, but it's too far and too inaccesible to reach for those that are planning to use public transportation.

The other option is to leave the cars in the street. Maybe a safe bet is to meet at Prado Norte (where all the restaurants are). We can leave some cars there at 6 or 7 am, and pick them without any trouble at 6 or 7 pm.

Maybe the guy driving the van can pick up Tiger & Co at his house and meet everybody else at Prado Norte.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Who would be intrested in going? Since this gathering would mean that we need to spend some money, it would be nice if we got at least an estimate on bikers. If only 4 or 6 of us can go, we might as well do it on 3 without renting a van. But if we only get 2 cars and 8 bikers, renting the minivan would mean more $$$ for each. We just need to get an estimate.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

If i go, I would have to take my car... thats a 3 bike rack and space for 5 people, but if I go id go with a friend, so thats space for one bike and 3 riders.

hope this helps


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'll go. Already have Wifey's approval seal.

No car here. I'm the permanent burden of this group.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm all in too.

I have an SUV, space for 5 more riders but no bike (no rack here), or 1 more rider and probably 3 bikes. Those are the possible combinations.

I like better the idea of renting, but you are right rzozaya, it depends of how many of us are positive on going.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I am most likely to go.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I'm all in too.
> 
> I have an SUV, space for 5 more riders but no bike (no rack here), or 1 more rider and probably 3 bikes. Those are the possible combinations.
> 
> I like better the idea of renting, but you are right rzozaya, it depends of how many of us are positive on going.


I can lend you a Thule rack, it fit an Explorer Sport, can hold 2 or 3 bikes....

So, I don't know if Lorena's going. If she's not, I have space for 1 rider with bike.

We can play combination with Rito's SUV (I take it for granted it's not a Suburban or a Hummer H2): I'm not considering him or his bike, just asuming they go, jajajaja

4 riders, 3 bikes (on my rack)
1 rider, 6 bikes (3 inside, 3 outside)

I can take 2 riders, no bikes (considering that Rito's has my rack and I'm taking my bike inside).
Or 1 rider, 1 bike

Trip's car:
3 riders, 1 bike

So, we have space for :
8 riders, 5 bikes.... (not very good math) or...
6 riders, 7 bikes (we can make a pretty intresting raffle out there)

Or... we get the Van, fit all bikes on it, and between Rito, Trip and I, we have space for 14 riders (more or less).....

Anyone remember those games when we were kids where we had to arrange blocks?

With our cars and 2 in the van we would have space for 16-17 people (including car drivers).

As far as I'm reading it, we have on a 'I want to go' list:
+Rene
+Rito
+Tacubaya
+Trip 
+Trip's friend
+Nice 'ol me

So, as of right now, we have 6 people wanting to go....

The van runs for almost 700 per day, but I think it's probable that we will need to rent it two days (we pick it up on saturday night, and deliver it sunday night, but I don't know if we would be able to have 24 hours at the most). Ok, let's hope it's just one day...

So, let's make this math:

+Van rental: 700
+Toll fee's 210 (like 35 per car single trip)
+Gas 500
+Parking lot 70 ( I think it's like 20 per car, probably 30 for the van)
total: 1,480

If we take longer for delivery, add 700 pesos: 2,180

So, let's decide on a minimum number of people deciding to go to make the trip sure, and let's make a limit date, is that OK?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> So, let's make this math:
> 
> +Van rental: 700
> +Toll fee's 210 (like 35 per car single trip)
> ...


Sounds logical, let see the minimum amount of people for renting the van. So far the issue is the bikes.

Two more things,

1) I can fit 6 people, not five (five + me).
2) We need to do a fit test of your rack on my car. It is one of those GM Aztecs, and the backdoor is completely made of glass. It also has a funny shape where the back door becomes part ot the roof, so im am not sure if it would be possible to attach it or how many bikes could it handle (with out damaging the back door that is).


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> As far as I'm reading it, we have on a 'I want to go' list:
> +Rene
> +Rito
> +Tacubaya
> ...


You forgot the obvious: Tigerdog. That would make it seven.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Maybe the guy driving the van can pick up Tiger & Co at his house and meet everybody else at Prado Norte.


We could meet at my place, there's always street parking on Sundays.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

Well i'll do my best to go
I don't have nothing to do those days
I have the money
not the condition hehe but i'll try why not
yeah i'm in


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I think I could probably go.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll go, don't have a car also!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I have two more friends joining us (possibly three) for May 21st. The need of the Van is becoming a reality.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I have two more friends joining us (possibly three) for May 21st. The need of the Van is becoming a reality.


Yep.... I'm thinking that.... but it's great! more riders!

yehaaaa


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I have two more friends joining us (possibly three) for May 21st. The need of the Van is becoming a reality.


While we're more than 10, the cost will be bearable.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> While we're more than 10, the cost will be bearable.


Yep....

How many bikes do you think that can fit on the Van? I would think that we can take at least more than 10.

My finger is starting to itch for a roof rack, though... nooooo!!!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Yep....
> 
> How many bikes do you think that can fit on the Van? I would think that we can take at least more than 10.
> 
> My finger is starting to itch for a roof rack, though... nooooo!!!!!


Cargo Van?? Yeah, like 12 more-less.
Normal Van? around 8 maybe.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

So far, we are nine confirmed. 

Rene
Rito+2
Tiger
Trip +1
Rzozaya
Arivas

We could be 12, depending on the young guns

Tacubaya (most likely)
545 (not defined)
Mtbgiovanny (not defined)

....Roof racks? they rock, I used to have two of them on my Jetta (actually one rack, two rails). One time, when we went to el Chico, I was able to trasnport five people and four bikes on it (bikes: two in the roof, two in the trunk). That is a lot of cargo for a compact-sedan.

Roof racks are very confortable, they worth every penny. If you are not planning in changing your car anytime soon, they are a good investment. (and besides, they look really cool)


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

There is going to be a race!!!!! in may 6 in el chico, hidalgo so if you are going i'm in dude!

Race info: 
Parque nacional el chico, hidalgo
Competencia en formato de maraton con 2 circuitos: 50 y 34 km.
una ruta con el 97% pedaleable.
Categorias
Individual: Varonil, Master, Femenil
Parejas. Varonil, Master, Femenil
(se suman los 2 tiempos, acumulando como equipo puntos para serial bike adventue)
Bolsa de 60,000 pesos mas premios de patrocinadores 
Inscripciones: www.edchallenge.net
www.raidmexico.com
250 pesos por persona 
inscripciones se cierran 30 de abril
limitado a 500 competidores

Maybe it sounds a bit hardcore but I would like to enter this one 
see ya!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtbgiovanny said:


> There is going to be a race!!!!! in may 6 in el chico, hidalgo so if you are going i'm in dude!
> 
> Race info:
> Parque nacional el chico, hidalgo
> ...


Target date is May 21st... but I dunno what the rest of the bunch thinks about.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Target date is May 21st... but I dunno what the rest of the bunch thinks about.


I'm not sure about the race.... I'm out of shape for that circuit, if it is the same one I'm planning to do at a leisurer pace. Besides, it's too nice to do it without leisure sighting. But if anyone wants to do it, it's a great one


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Target date is May 21st... but I dunno what the rest of the bunch thinks about.


I am gonna have to pass on this one. I'm just looking for a nice ride; a 30-50 km race is just too much for me.

I am still on a 100% for May 21st though. I think we should start defining the details later next week. What do you think guys?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I am gonna have to pass on this one. I'm just looking for a nice ride; a 30-50 km race is just too much for me.
> 
> I am still on a 100% for May 21st though. I think we should start defining the details later next week. What do you think guys?


Agree...

There are several issues we have to set down now, and I'm thinking mainly on trasportation:

1. Bike transportation vehicles from Mexico to El Chico.
2. Cars
3. Meeting location.
4. Radios.

1. Can we agree on renting a van for 2 days? (we will need a 2 day rental). For those who want, they can take a blanket or something to serve as a buffer between bikes.

2. Who's planning on driving their cars? Because there are some toll and gas costs, we should put all the cost and divide the cost between all to make it fair for everybody.

3. Let's have a 7 am meeting at someplace, I'm thinking either at Tiger's place or Prado Norte (just above periferico and Reforma, it's a commerce area and there are lots of cuidadores during the day).

4. Radios. Ok, we've never riden with radios as a group, but I think it's a good idea. I have 2 radios we can use, who else has some? Maybe we can also evaluate buying 2 or 4 and divide costs.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I think I can get some radios....

BTW, rzozaya check your PM's


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm going to that race on the 50km track, that's going to be my "recon mission" we plan on arriving to El Chico on friday, doing the race on saturday and having some cosaco beers before returning to D.F. 
It's not on the plan to finish on the first places, I think we can make the race in about 6 hours, or at least that is what we can infer from previous rides we have done here in the surroundings...
For the ones looking for staying in El Chico there are accomodations ranging from $350 to $1600 pesos (I think we are satying on a 500 varos hotel), there are some phone numbers on the Ed Challenge page: www.edchallenge.net there is also some altimetric data from the the first 37 km' we still don't know what to expect from the missing 13 km...!
Anyway, good luck with the race! Hope seeing you there!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm also for riding on 21st. I would like to ride that place at a more leisure pace...! So I'm still in for this gathering!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'm going to that race on the 50km track, that's going to be my "recon mission" we plan on arriving to El Chico on friday, doing the race on saturday and having some cosaco beers before returning to D.F.
> It's not on the plan to finish on the first places, I think we can make the race in about 6 hours, or at least that is what we can infer from previous rides we have done here in the surroundings...
> For the ones looking for staying in El Chico there are accomodations ranging from $350 to $1600 pesos (I think we are satying on a 500 varos hotel), there are some phone numbers on the Ed Challenge page: www.edchallenge.net there is also some altimetric data from the the first 37 km' we still don't know what to expect from the missing 13 km...!
> Anyway, good luck with the race! Hope seeing you there!


Wish you luck!

It's a very nice and demanding circuit. The singletracks demand all your attention, and the climb will demand your lungs.... cheers!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

arivas said:


> I'm going to that race on the 50km track, that's going to be my "recon mission" we plan on arriving to El Chico on friday, doing the race on saturday and having some cosaco beers before returning to D.F.
> It's not on the plan to finish on the first places, I think we can make the race in about 6 hours, or at least that is what we can infer from previous rides we have done here in the surroundings...
> For the ones looking for staying in El Chico there are accomodations ranging from $350 to $1600 pesos (I think we are satying on a 500 varos hotel), there are some phone numbers on the Ed Challenge page: www.edchallenge.net there is also some altimetric data from the the first 37 km' we still don't know what to expect from the missing 13 km...!
> Anyway, good luck with the race! Hope seeing you there!


Hey that's nice dude!!!!! very nice looking people like you with that racing spirit just on the right track!!!
hahahah anyways how are you gonna go there? are you driving? or on bus or what cus I don't have transportation and would like I don't know if you are going in bus go with you or something like that.
I am going for the 34 km track I think it's more on my range hahahahaha and well good luck man keep me informed
see ya


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm going with 3 other riders from work, sorry I can't offer a ride but as the car isn't mine and we are full with riders/bikes it isn't just possible. On the other hand you can contact the www.biciymontana.com people, they have 9 other teams on the competition and I think they will rent a bus or something, maybe you can arange something with them? I think they can even get you a team mate if you decide to make the other 5 races of the serial!
Also public transport to El Chico is pretty fine, the bus to Pachuca can take you from metro Potrero, in Pachuca the carrier to El Chico leaves from the same bus station and will set you about $15 pesos to El Chico... ($5 to Real Del Monte) Many moons ago when I was young I used to go hiking there that way...
Btw. I'm not race oriented (I've been shouted to move on by the snails on the climbs)! things just happened in that way...!


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

arivas said:


> I'm going with 3 other riders from work, sorry I can't offer a ride but as the car isn't mine and we are full with riders/bikes it isn't just possible. On the other hand you can contact the www.biciymontana.com people, they have 9 other teams on the competition and I think they will rent a bus or something, maybe you can arange something with them? I think they can even get you a team mate if you decide to make the other 5 races of the serial!
> Also public transport to El Chico is pretty fine, the bus to Pachuca can take you from metro Potrero, in Pachuca the carrier to El Chico leaves from the same bus station and will set you about $15 pesos to El Chico... ($5 to Real Del Monte) Many moons ago when I was young I used to go hiking there that way...
> Btw. I'm not race oriented (I've been shouted to move on by the snails on the climbs)! things just happened in that way...!


ohhh niiice but do you think I can take my bike into the bus?? wouldn't a bus like of strella de oro be better because I really doubt a pecero can take me and my bike unless is another type of bus
I don't know I will try to arrange something out with biciymontaña and see how things work out.
ohhh and thank you for the advice


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey is the plan of going to Hidalgo still up or what because I just remembered the Vive Latino is on 13 and 14 of may..... :S:S:S:S

Also, the 20th is my brother's birthday party and I'm gonna finish "hasta el moco" and I dont want to ride credo

Hm....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hey is the plan of going to Hidalgo still up or what because I just remembered the Vive Latino is on 13 and 14 of may..... :S:S:S:S
> 
> Also, the 20th is my brother's birthday party and I'm gonna finish "hasta el moco" and I dont want to ride credo
> 
> Hm....


AFAIK it stills on for May 21st


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hey is the plan of going to Hidalgo still up or what because I just remembered the Vive Latino is on 13 and 14 of may..... :S:S:S:S
> 
> Also, the 20th is my brother's birthday party and I'm gonna finish "hasta el moco" and I dont want to ride credo
> 
> Hm....


Cant you tell your brother to move his birthday for another day?

j/k

What's does the Vive Latino has to do with the 21? I don't know what's the Vive Latino.

I don't know about your brothers birthday, but we're still planning on the 21st 

How does everyone feel?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*Three weeks away; it is time&#8230;*

to make some commitments. What do you think guys?

I figure that we might need to book the van, if necessary, any time soon. I am going to call the agency today to define a deadline for this. The agency will probably ask for an advance on the payment (maybe not, dunno). If this were the case, we need to confirm ASAP who's coming and who's not, and decide whether or not we need the van. We don't want to pay for something we wont need, do we?

The proposal:

1)	I will tell you the deadline for renting the van (ie deciding who's coming) later on.
2)	Everybody give a good thought to this issue. I think it will be a blast to ride at El Chico with all you guys.
3)	Find out what is the minimum amount of people for renting the van. If I remember well, it was like seven riders last time rzozaya made the calculation.
4)	I will make a new post for people to confirm their attendance to the ride May 21st

hope all can make it, I think it will be hard to repeat it in the near future.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> to make some commitments. What do you think guys?
> 
> I figure that we might need to book the van, if necessary, any time soon. I am going to call the agency today to define a deadline for this. The agency will probably ask for an advance on the payment (maybe not, dunno). If this were the case, we need to confirm ASAP who's coming and who's not, and decide whether or not we need the van. We don't want to pay for something we wont need, do we?
> 
> ...


On the number of people going, we need to know how many people are going. Maybe if there's only 7 bikes and 3 cars, we wouldn't need the van (I can take 3 bikers and 3 bikes, including myself), other car can take 2 bikes and 2 bikers and the other 2 and 2.

For more bikers, we should rent a van. On the Van we can take 2 bikers, including the driver, and I don't know how many bikes, probably 12 or 14? I have a rack that could hold 2 more bikes in the back of the van.

Probably we would need 3 cars. Dunno, but it depends on how many are planning on going...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

*update on the transportation*

Just called Casanova Rent and put myself on the waiting list for the Express van (not financial commitment has been made yet).

It was kinda weird coz I called two different branches and I got two different answers from them. 1) Patriotismo told me that I need to book three days in advance and that would be enough. 2) Chapultepec said I had to be on a waiting list, and they would tell me two days before the date I need the van whether or not they have a van available for me.

I decided to play safe and put myself on the waiting list.

They don't open on Sundays, so we will have to rent the van for two days; Saturday-Monday. The cost is $1300 pesos for two days and 500km, or $1380 for unlimited km's. I think we will be fine with 500km though. The prices include Taxes and Insurance. Besides the rent, we need to leave a deposit of $2,000 pesos; which will be refunded when the van is returned to them (not a big deal I think).


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Just called Casanova Rent and put myself on the waiting list for the Express van (not financial commitment has been made yet).
> 
> It was kinda weird coz I called two different branches and I got two different answers from them. 1) Patriotismo told me that I need to book three days in advance and that would be enough. 2) Chapultepec said I had to be on a waiting list, and they would tell me two days before the date I need the van whether or not they have a van available for me.
> 
> ...


Yep, I had thought on a two day rental.......
Thanks for the waitlisting


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Cant you tell your brother to move his birthday for another day?
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...


Its cuz one of the dates was like 13 or 14 and its the same day as the Vive, but now I see it will be on the 21st.

The Vive Latino is a big long concert (12 hours per day) in which you can see about 30 bands (per day). Its like a latin woodstock or coachella.

I'll try to figure something out, maybe dont drink or something...


----------

